#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What are the best advices to face an interview?

## Dhiya

Have you faced any interviews in your life? I didn't faced any interviews in my life. I am going to face an interview for my internship. Give some tips to face an interview as a best one.

----------


## Shana

> Have you faced any interviews in your life? I didn't faced any interviews in my life. I am going to face an interview for my internship. Give some tips to face an interview as a best one.


So far, I've faced 2 interviews. 
Honesty helps. And a perfectly designed CV is something that would elevate you. Try getting the help of a graphic designer and you'll have the standard CV than a template one.
In the interview, try to express yourself as much. Because, interviewers won't be spending 1 week to get to know who you are. Try making use of that limited time and always highlight your strengths and accept your weaknesses and try to make them your strengths as well.
Being nervous is alright. But never put on a scary expression on your face. That happened in my 1st one and I freaked out my interviewers.
Always take care of your posture and etiquette. Be formal and well-mannered at all times even if they say it's a friendly interview.
Trust your gut feeling. Be yourself. Be humble. You'll rock it.

----------


## Beacon

> Have you faced any interviews in your life? I didn't faced any interviews in my life. I am going to face an interview for my internship. Give some tips to face an interview as a best one.


Getting the right job and finding the right life partner ( unless you fall in love ) is very important part of our life, Therefore my suggestions are like

1) Spend quality time to research about the company ( Founder profile, how they started, product and target market, company culture and people life style, failure and success, awards, known people from that company, your view about that company,etc)
2) Prepare yourself for the interview ( organize your documents like resume first, professional education certificates with course transcripts, education cert's, special certs' previous employer's resignation confirmation letter, extra curricular cert's, Birth cert, non related referrals (optional) documents.
3) Your first impression comes from your dress code and your personality, therefore choose the most appropriate dress that related to the company as well as your culture
4) Don't enter the cabin, sit on the chair, handover the file, rest your hands on the desk without interviewer permission, apart from the typical etiquette formalities its their premise you are here as their guest.
5) Think twice before you answer and makesure your answer must be very constructive and short, don't drag too much!
6) Know your rights 
7) Use your rights like ask about their working hours, leaves, salary and benefits, do's and don't,etc
8) If you received the appointment letter, immediately confirm your interest soon as you can before they choose others.

and yes, you are good to go now  :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you for your great advice. I'll follow this for my great success.

----------


## Ritika

Practice some tongue twister. That would help you to do the interview the calmly. for example,"I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream"

----------


## Neo

> Have you faced any interviews in your life? I didn't faced any interviews in my life. I am going to face an interview for my internship. Give some tips to face an interview as a best one.


1. Do your research, get to know about the company and role you applied for. 
2. Prepare yourself with required documents etc. Have at-least 2 copies of your updated CV 
3. Arrive at-least 15 Min early for the interview max 20 Min.
4. Dress code matters
5. Most of the time the first question going to be "tell me something about yourself" so don't start "myself" - Talk about your experience, skills etc and relate it to the company goals and the role you applied for. (do your research online)
6. Keep your file in your left hand when entering interview room, and don't keep the file on the table, keep it on your lap. 
7. Sit properly
8. Keep eye contact with the interviewer
9. Keep a good smile on your face 
10. Ask any questions or clarifications if they offer you to ask questions 
11. Leave the room with positive note (may thank them and say have a nice day with great smile)

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you all for your great tips. I'll try to do my best.

----------


## Bhavya

> Getting the right job and finding the right life partner ( unless you fall in love ) is very important part of our life, Therefore my suggestions are like
> 
> 1) Spend quality time to research about the company ( Founder profile, how they started, product and target market, company culture and people life style, failure and success, awards, known people from that company, your view about that company,etc)
> 2) Prepare yourself for the interview ( organize your documents like resume first, professional education certificates with course transcripts, education cert's, special certs' previous employer's resignation confirmation letter, extra curricular cert's, Birth cert, non related referrals (optional) documents.
> 3) Your first impression comes from your dress code and your personality, therefore choose the most appropriate dress that related to the company as well as your culture
> 4) Don't enter the cabin, sit on the chair, handover the file, rest your hands on the desk without interviewer permission, apart from the typical etiquette formalities its their premise you are here as their guest.
> 5) Think twice before you answer and makesure your answer must be very constructive and short, don't drag too much!
> 6) Know your rights 
> 7) Use your rights like ask about their working hours, leaves, salary and benefits, do's and don't,etc
> ...


Beacon,

Great tips for job seekers, Thanks for sharing this insightful tips here!

----------


## Kyle Arnold

Practice good nonverbal communication.Dress for the job or company.Listen.Don't talk too much.Don't be too familiar.Use appropriate language.Don't be cocky.Take care to answer the questions.

----------


## Bhavya

> Practice good nonverbal communication.Dress for the job or company.Listen.Don't talk too much.Don't be too familiar.Use appropriate language.Don't be cocky.Take care to answer the questions.


Nice tips, Can you please brief what are the good nonverbal communication we need consider in our work environment?

----------

